# www.UrbanPhotographix.com



## UrbanPhotographix (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm VERY new to the forum, but thought I'd put my website out there.
Comments, suggestions and critiques (constructive criticism) is always welcomed.  I've got a photography group who meets in Locust Grove once a month to do model shoots in a building my husband and I have started to turn into a studio space.   We enjoy shooting outdoor shots but are learning more about in-door studio lighting techniques as well.

If anyone's interested and in the area, 9/26-9/28 we'll be hosting a workshop where Dean Zulich of Vh1's "The Shot" will be conducting  a lighting class here on the southside of ATL.

If you're interested, please shoot me an email for more info.
allison@urbanphotographix.com

Thanks!!


----------

